# Saying Thank you on Thanksgiving Day



## Mike CHS (Nov 24, 2016)

I rarely get very introspective but I was sitting here having my coffee this morning and looking out at our flock and Maisy our LGD.  It dawned on me that I never said "Thank You" to the man that made our journey to this point in time possible.  I had the honor of working for the most generous and ethical person that I have ever known for over 20 years. I look around at all the Blessings we have and knew that I needed to sit down this morning and write a long overdue email to say just that.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 24, 2016)

I too have been blessed. I have been busy and rarely seem to have time to log in these days. The rabbit herd is going great. Had a guy buy two fryers, already processed to serve as part of his Thanksgiving meal. That is awesome!
Busy these days with family and church, chores, and community, but still loving the herd life.
May God Bless All That Read This!


----------



## TAH (Nov 24, 2016)

I get to meet my uncle for the first time this evening.

We are near family for the first time in my life.

I have goats and a wonderful piece of property for all my animals. 

And most of all earlier this year I found the Lord.


----------



## TAH (Nov 25, 2016)

Uncle arrived safely at 8:47.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> I rarely get very introspective



A man that finally admits it!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm humble also.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 28, 2016)

So I was elsewhere for thanksgiving and not allowed to come on here. But I decided to text my cousin to wish him a happy day. He texted back and then while the TV was on I kept thinking about how thankful I am that I have him. I managed to send him another text to say that. It was hard to actually press the button but I managed to. 

Also I was going to make a post about it but I am very thankful for everyone here. Last year I went through a struggle and everyone here was there for me and I am thankful for that.


----------

